# Ikariam - Trade Thread



## EvilDes

As has been suggested in the main thread for the game, I thought I'd post up a seperate trade thread rather than clogging up the main thread, which should be used more for help and tips :thumb:

Soooooooooo, if this is ok by everyone, I'll get the ball rolling and see if anybody wants to do a swap for some sulphur?

500 of it for 500 wine or crystal? 

My details are Island Epsilon, and Sninios[84:67], town called Kobi.


----------



## sanchez

Need glass....Got Marble

Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville


----------



## chr15barn3s

EvilDes said:


> As has been suggested in the main thread for the game, I thought I'd post up a seperate trade thread rather than clogging up the main thread, which should be used more for help and tips :thumb:
> 
> Soooooooooo, if this is ok by everyone, I'll get the ball rolling and see if anybody wants to do a swap for some sulphur?
> 
> 500 of it for 500 wine or crystal?
> 
> My details are Island Epsilon, and Sninios[84:67], town called Kobi.


I can do 500 Sulphur in exchange for 500 Crystal? Il send it now?


----------



## chr15barn3s

sanchez said:


> Need glass....Got Marble
> 
> Roreos[36:84] > Sanchville


How much glass do you need? Can do 500...


----------



## Dopey

I need wine for glass
and possibly stone (im just starting stone) @ 32 and hour

i will mix load for you if you like in lots of 300

Reineos[79:39] > Crystal City 4

Nayteos[77:38] > Marble City 4


----------



## chr15barn3s

EvilDes said:


> As has been suggested in the main thread for the game, I thought I'd post up a seperate trade thread rather than clogging up the main thread, which should be used more for help and tips :thumb:
> 
> Soooooooooo, if this is ok by everyone, I'll get the ball rolling and see if anybody wants to do a swap for some sulphur?
> 
> 500 of it for 500 wine or crystal?
> 
> My details are Island Epsilon, and Sninios[84:67], town called Kobi.


Sending 500 crystal. My details are Hunuios[94:59] > Chrisborough


----------



## EvilDes

500 Sulphur on the way chap


----------



## sanchez

chr15barn3s said:


> How much glass do you need? Can do 500...


500 no problems what's your co-ord's?


----------



## EvilDes

I think Dopey has the right idea putting his co-ord's in his profile :thumb:


----------



## chr15barn3s

sanchez said:


> 500 no problems what's your co-ord's?


Hunuios[94:59] > Chrisborough


----------



## chr15barn3s

EvilDes said:


> 500 Sulphur on the way chap


Cool  My Incoming traders section only shows your sending 1 piece of sulphar though?


----------



## JamesGarner

Need marble the more the better
can trade anything else

I get confused with these threads message me in game what you want and how much
http://s5.ikariam.com/index.php?view=island&id=5241 
Maxville


----------



## Dopey

Shrules Toneatia [78:66] ChinaTown
Beardboy Ranaos [80:56] Polis
Gandi Ceryos [61:71] Gandi Land
Gandi Swamios [62:65] Gandi Land II
Gandi Slabios [60:73] Gandi Land III
Wonderdetail Schaloos [64:85] Polis
Glasgow_Gio smotios [3:5] Polis
JamesGarner Leuthuos [6:8] Maxville
Finallyanameica Phapaios [60:15] Mattville
handicap7 foephios [79:72] bubbaland
Fiestamk5 Rodoutia [18:32] cartopia
Pingu Tremaios [84:66] Pinguland
Renoir Kourios [52:100] Renoir - ................................Sulphur
Renoir Enaos[51:100] > Renoir 1 - .............................Wine
Renyios[52:99] > Renoir 2 - ......................................Marble
Stan Drerdoos [85:85] DWorld
silver bmw z3 Clearios [8:10] BeemerVille
Sanchez Roreos [36:84] Sanchville ...........................MARBLE
Sanchez Stristoios[36:83] > Sanchville 2 ...................SULFER
AL-53 Inaios [61:89] Smittyvile.....................................Marble
Al-53 Ustios[62:90] Al-Ville...........................................Wine
asjam86 Gartitia [20:54] jamland
carlwhitley Tiaayos [43:84] Bollo Ckamia
evildes Sninios [84:67] Polis evildes
Serious Eldooos [37:18] Serious DW
Chris'svr6 Mudaios [84:47] Jonesville
(Dopey) Reineos [79:39] Crytsal City 3 .......................Crystal
(Dopey) Nayteos[77:38] Marble City 3........................Marble
rallymadnad Sohuios [46:19] Afection2Detail
panama snoxios [77:26] panamonia


----------



## chr15barn3s

Shrules Toneatia [78:66] ChinaTown
Beardboy Ranaos [80:56] Polis
Gandi Ceryos [61:71] Gandi Land
Gandi Swamios [62:65] Gandi Land II
Gandi Slabios [60:73] Gandi Land III
Wonderdetail Schaloos [64:85] Polis
Glasgow_Gio smotios [3:5] Polis
JamesGarner Leuthuos [6:8] Maxville
Finallyanameica Phapaios [60:15] Mattville
handicap7 foephios [79:72] bubbaland
Fiestamk5 Rodoutia [18:32] cartopia
Pingu Tremaios [84:66] Pinguland
Renoir Kourios [52:100] Renoir - ................................Sulphur
Renoir Enaos[51:100] > Renoir 1 - .............................Wine
Renyios[52:99] > Renoir 2 - ......................................Marble
Stan Drerdoos [85:85] DWorld
silver bmw z3 Clearios [8:10] BeemerVille
Sanchez Roreos [36:84] Sanchville ...........................MARBLE
Sanchez Stristoios[36:83] > Sanchville 2 ...................SULFER
AL-53 Inaios [61:89] Smittyvile.....................................Mar ble
Al-53 Ustios[62:90] Al-Ville...........................................Wi ne
asjam86 Gartitia [20:54] jamland
carlwhitley Tiaayos [43:84] Bollo Ckamia
evildes Sninios [84:67] Polis evildes
Serious Eldooos [37:18] Serious DW
Chris'svr6 Mudaios [84:47] Jonesville
Dopey Reineos [79:39] Crytsal City 4 .......................Crystal
Dopey Nayteos[77:38] Marble City 4........................Marble
rallymadnad Sohuios [46:19] Afection2Detail
panama snoxios [77:26] panamonia
chr15barn3s -Hunuios[94:59] > Chrisborough


----------



## Stan

I have up to 600 wine to trde for marble & or glass.

Sayotia[86:85] > DWorld 2


----------



## EvilDes

chr15barn3s said:


> Cool  My Incoming traders section only shows your sending 1 piece of sulphar though?


Well spotted, don't know what happened there, but I've withdrawn that one and sent it again. 2 ships with 500 on board


----------



## EvilDes

Stan said:


> I have up to 600 wine to trde for marble & or glass.
> 
> Sayotia[86:85] > DWorld 2


I take it you don't need any sulphur for some wine mate?


----------



## sanchez

chr15barn3s said:


> How much glass do you need? Can do 500...


500 Marble on the way


----------



## chr15barn3s

sanchez said:


> 500 Marble on the way


500 Crystal en-route to you.


----------



## Dopey

chris thats wrong that list, i updated it, my one shows my new named islands and 2 of them, copy adjust it and paste it


----------



## Stan

EvilDes said:


> I take it you don't need any sulphur for some wine mate?


will do 300 wine for sulphur if it helps you out.

Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld


----------



## Dopey

STAN i have 300 crystal 4 wine i will send it out at 16:00 hours (that's when the next ship is in) is that ok? 
Reineos[79:39 Crystal City 4


----------



## Dopey

Dopey said:


> STAN i have 300 crystal 4 wine i will send it out at 16:00 hours (that's when the next ship is in) is that ok?
> Reineos[79:39 Crystal City 4


I lie i have a ship ready now, do you want the Crystal?


----------



## EvilDes

Stan said:


> will do 300 wine for sulphur if it helps you out.
> 
> Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld


Sound mate, just sent that off! :thumb: Nice one!


----------



## Dopey

I need wine urgently!! anyone??


----------



## silver bmw z3

Need building material big time. Got most things other than wine. That said, I think it should be more than 1:1 on building material as people tend to have much more of that


----------



## Dopey

Im ok now for wine been sorted i think


----------



## Deano

Dopey said:


> Im ok now for wine been sorted i think


if not mate give me a shout. got tonnes of wine, need glass and or marble.


----------



## BigDoc

I've 500 wine to trade for 500 marble If anyone wants.
Smointoios[82:40] > Spottswoode


----------



## Dopey

panama said:


> if not mate give me a shout. got tonnes of wine, need glass and or marble.


I will send you glass @ 20:00

I think all the times are + 1 hour? so it will be 19:00 GMT i will send you 300 glass can you send the wine to Nayteos[77:38] Marbal City 4

also pm me in the game, then i can keep your island etc, as you are close to me, and so is Chris

Thanks


----------



## Deano

wine on its way, and pm'd you in game.


----------



## Stan

I still need marble, have wine & sulphur spare

Drerdoos[85:85] > DWorld


----------



## JamesGarner

Dopey

stupid question
just noticed you have called your towns crystal 4 etc

just been thinking it makes it look like you have lots of towns so people might think twice about attacking you (guessing that was the idea)

i might be on my own here but you might want to reduce the numbers a little
i dont think theres anybody in the whole game that has 7 or 8 islands
going by your town names id say it implys you have at least 10
eg crystal 1,2,3,4 marble 1,2,3,4 wine1 & sulpher1

like i say it might just be me
but if any of the real big boys come looking they might pick up on it and come at you


----------



## Dopey

I'm relying on 2 things with calling them 4, the smaller ones will think im too big to attack, so just leave me without thinking about it too much

The other reason is the "big Boys" will know what they are doing, and check, im relying on that, they wont know how many islands i am on anyway, and the total strength of all my non existent islands and they will see im in an alliance, and think twice again

Now the thing is, i cant change it back to say 3 or they will see its a bluff?? 

If i had crystal 1,2,3,4 marble 1,2,3,4 wine1 & sulpher1 i would be one of the big boys lol

I recon its a calculated risk......for the better on the whole, what do you think?


----------



## JamesGarner

mmmmm im sure it isnt really a problem really
but id have just called it crystal 2 rather than 4

hopefully the big boys wont prove a point or anything if they did spot it
sure your not the first to try it either


----------



## Dopey

Changed them to 3, but we digress this is the Trade Thread


----------



## dinodog

Can any one give me some wine? 
Smeebios[63:70] > Polis name hitman


----------



## Dopey

Ok as far as i know, everyone should have it (or its on the way) PLEASE check your goods have been sent!! 

Ta Mucho Tony


----------



## Affection to Detail

Hi, still need wine or crystal for sulphur 46:19 ATD. Should have a marble island on the way soon.


----------



## BigDoc

Anyone got marble the trade for wine? I'm all out and need to expand.
Pweeeze!


----------



## Deano

sure i asked before but i cant remember, how do i join the dw alliance? i got an embassy now.


----------



## Deano

and i got wine coming out my ears if anyone wants a trade.


----------



## Dopey

You have to get to level 3 first on your embassy


----------



## Dopey

panama said:


> and i got wine coming out my ears if anyone wants a trade.


send me some wine and i will send you 50 stone and 250 crystal if you like (i still need as much stone as i can get) you cant even buy the stuff in the market

Reineos[79:39] Crystal City 3


----------



## Dopey

Im sending it now, i can always call the ship back if you don't want it


----------



## chr15barn3s

Dopey said:


> You have to get to level 3 first on your embassy


Not to join a current alliance, or I didnt anyway. Search dwwin or DetailingWorld in the embassy and it will come up.


----------



## EvilDes

panama said:


> and i got wine coming out my ears if anyone wants a trade.


Want some sulphur chap?

I also need some marble if anybody has any going spare in exchange for sulphur of course


----------



## Deano

Dopey said:


> send me some wine and i will send you 50 stone and 250 crystal if you like (i still need as much stone as i can get) you cant even buy the stuff in the market
> 
> Reineos[79:39] Crystal City 3


pmd you in game mate. wine on its way


----------



## Deano

EvilDes said:


> Want some sulphur chap?
> 
> I also need some marble if anybody has any going spare in exchange for sulphur of course


i do need sulphur mate. i'll send 300 wine soon as i get an action point.


----------



## EvilDes

panama said:


> i do need sulphur mate. i'll send 300 wine soon as i get an action point.


Ok mate, I've just sent your 300 sulphur off :thumb:


----------



## Deano

your wines on its way mate.


----------



## EvilDes

Niiiiiiiice one


----------



## sanchez

Anyone want to trade???

I've got 1000 marble, Need Glass and wine


----------



## Deano

400 wine for 400 marble?


----------



## sanchez

Ok no probs Marble on its way


----------



## sanchez

Still need Glass and more wine...anyone????

Got marble and sulpher...


----------



## Deano

sanchez said:


> Ok no probs Marble on its way


just waiting for an action point mate and i'll send it straight away.


----------



## Dopey

sanchez said:


> Still need Glass and more wine...anyone????
> 
> Got marble and sulpher...


sanchez your 2 days away from me m8, i would but i need the ships, it would set me right back, come nearer to us  on you next island hop, there's 4 of us close to each other


----------



## Deano

wines on its way sanch.


----------



## sanchez

No ships registered with the port master yet?????


----------



## Deano

strange. got mine showing as enroute to sanchville. arrival 1600 tomorrow.


----------



## sanchez

just appeared now, arrives @ 17:59:15


----------



## BigDoc

500 marble for 500 wine sanchez???


----------



## sanchez

No probs, what your co-rds?


----------



## BigDoc

Smointoios[82:40] > Spottswoode


----------



## sanchez

On its way dude


----------



## Deano

my wine stock will be up around 2k tomorrow morning. anyone got sh1t loads of sulphur?


----------



## sanchez

me............


----------



## Deano

you still need more wine mate?


----------



## BigDoc

sanchez said:


> On its way dude


Cheers bud :thumb:
I've 500 wine headin your way, Is this right or do I put it on your ship for the return journey?
(Sorry/First trade)


----------



## sanchez

panama said:


> you still need more wine mate?


Could do i'll take 1000 off you, You needing sulfer?


----------



## Dopey

I need wine for crystal please (300)

Nayteos[77:38] Marble City 3


----------



## Smudger

It's probably the most boring online game ever.
I've abandoned my villages


----------



## Dopey

what islands were you on then?


----------



## Deano

sanchez said:


> Could do i'll take 1000 off you, You needing sulfer?


oh yes. i got a navy to build.:devil:


----------



## Dopey

I need wine for crystal please (300)

Nayteos[77:38] Marble City 3

Im sorted now thanks guys


----------



## Affection to Detail

panama said:


> my wine stock will be up around 2k tomorrow morning. anyone got sh1t loads of sulphur?


PM'd u in game. Nearly got 1k suplhur and need wine ta.

46:19 ATD.


----------



## Dopey

Dopey said:


> I need wine for crystal please (300)
> 
> Nayteos[77:38] Marble City 3


Im sorted now thanks guys


----------



## sanchez

panama said:


> oh yes. i got a navy to build.:devil:


1000 sulfer in ots way bud.:thumb:


----------



## sanchez

Still need Glass......anyone????

Got Marble or Sulfer?????


----------



## EvilDes

I need marble, desperately! I've got sulphur to swap


----------



## Ruthless

i just need some wood if anyone has any spare, i just started so dont have anything to trade 

Blookios[57:73]

thanks


----------



## Affection to Detail

Panama, you got any wine left? I have sulphur and could also do with crystal at some point.


----------



## Deano

sanchez said:


> Could do i'll take 1000 off you, You needing sulfer?


just waiting for ship to return mate and i'll send the wine


----------



## Deano

Affection to Detail said:


> Panama, you got any wine left? I have sulphur and could also do with crystal at some point.


short at the mo mate but i'll have loads in the morning.


----------



## Dopey

I'm not shipping any goods out today, im relocating to another island (bloody Pickfords have already broken the crockery :lol: )


----------



## Affection to Detail

Dopey said:


> I'm not shipping any goods out today, im relocating to another island (bloody Pickfords have already broken the crockery :lol: )


I thought u had a pretty good location. Most people are around 70-80, I'm on 40 odd!


----------



## Dopey

I thought i would move there, its almost empty, a good place to start if we all want to start up a DW colony, i still keeping the crystal island though


----------



## zogzog60

I'm looking for building materials, be happy to trade sulphur or marble for it at a ratio of 2:1, anyone interested can send the convoy to East Kilbride, co-ordinates 42:21. Send me an in game message and I will confirm details
Cheers, 
Jamie


----------



## EvilDes

Anybody help me on the marble front please? 

I've only got 42 pieces left :lol: Wine would also be helpful! I can give plenty of sulphur!


----------



## asjam86

Desperate for marble 

Got glass and wine.

I keep trading through the trading post and buy some from 1 guy and it keeps saying that my guys have come away empty handed. Keeps happening with the same guy


----------



## Dopey

Anyone have 600 stone for 600 glass?

Reineos[79:39] Crystal City 3

Man its hard abandoning that stone island, it was a very high upgrade too, (12) i was getting loads out!!

when you assign workers always be in 0 funds or a few - funds, that way your getting the best out of your workers, ££ isn't that important in this game resources are so get as many of them as you can


----------



## Dopey

asjam86 said:


> Desperate for marble
> 
> Got glass and wine.
> 
> I keep trading through the trading post and buy some from 1 guy and it keeps saying that my guys have come away empty handed. Keeps happening with the same guy


trading post, when you buy, you send your ship to pick it up, if some one has already beaten you to it, then the goods are gone, try and pick someone who is only 1 away from you, you'll get there quicker then (note you only pay when you have picked it up, not when you set sail to pick it up)


----------



## Dopey

come on guys this is slowing right down, i need sulphur and wine i have glass


----------



## Affection to Detail

Well im abandoning my colony atm, or trying to and heading over to DW Island


----------



## Dopey

Good man, chose your island well though, we already have 2 stone, and 1 sulphur, but i was thinking of just someone building an army, and another building a fleet of war ships, and then we can just concentrate on one or the other and deploy them when needed, i was thinking of doing just ships for myself? and a little troops just as a token defence for the town

Will that work?


----------



## chr15barn3s

Does anybody need Glass? I have 700 spare at the moment, more in the morning, and ideally could do with some marble. Or a combination of each.


----------



## EvilDes

Guys, does anybody have any marble for some sulphur?

I'm totally stuck. There's no marble for sale near me, I can't expand my trade post to search further because I have no marble, and I can't build anything and progress further because of this! :lol: I've hit a marble wall in my growth and plans to move to the DW islands!


----------



## handicap7

asjam86 said:


> Desperate for marble
> 
> Got glass and wine.
> 
> I keep trading through the trading post and buy some from 1 guy and it keeps saying that my guys have come away empty handed. Keeps happening with the same guy


Check that he is not out of range, i have done this a couple of times. I happens when you try to collect goods from an island that is out of your trading post range.


----------



## Garry Spight

Help Im desperate for marble real bad im stuck i have sulpher and lots of it


----------



## finallyanameica

I'll trade my marble for some sulpher - 1st come 1st served! How much?


----------



## EvilDes

I got Sulphur. Need wine desperately. Anyone help?


----------



## sanchez

Need wine badly i've got Marble, sulpher and glas spare??


----------



## SamurI

Have got a little bit of wine for trade at [89:48] > Enzo DW and quite a bit more at my current capitol [38:16] > Veyron.

Desperately need some marble though


----------



## sanchez

Needing some wine???

I have about 4k in Marble, Glass or Sulfer spare??

Anyone??


----------



## Bear

500 crystal to swop for wine and sulfer anyone?


----------



## skauldy

Anyone want to send overseas aid to a poorer island ,for just 300 res of wood a day can build a city for a newbie and you will receive a letter each month from a community member

Ightiatia [32:65] Drogheda


----------



## Gandi

Just for that LMAO post wood is on its way hmm cant find your town


----------



## skauldy

dead on gandi:wave: . i have a fella writting that letter. Just double checked those coord's and yep there right ones


----------



## Stan

skauldy said:


> Anyone want to send overseas aid to a poorer island ,for just 300 res of wood a day can build a city for a newbie and you will receive a letter each month from a community member
> 
> Ightiatia [32:65] Drogheda


i cant find your town either


----------



## Stan

marble needed have everything else for trade.

[85:85] DWorld DW


----------



## alanjo99

Stan said:


> marble needed have everything else for trade.
> 
> [85:85] DWorld DW


Can send you 1000 Marble > need crystal if you can ?


----------



## Stan

:thumb:


----------



## Stan

have spare sulphur to trade need everything else

[85:85] DWorld DW
[89:49] DWorld 3 DW


----------



## skauldy

Gandi said:


> Just for that LMAO post wood is on its way hmm cant find your town


I found ur island but i can't see ur town either. I'm world alpha


----------



## Stan

Alpha world is the wrong island to everyone else, epsilon world is the one you want.


----------



## Dopey

Stan you need wood?

Kissaios[88:49] > City DW


----------



## Stan

i will take wood if you want sulphur


----------



## Dopey

Stan sending you a shed load now!!

Can you send the sulphur to Kissaios[88:49] > City DW as much or as little as you like, you don't have to trade 1 for 1 m8 thanks


----------



## Sonic

Will trade gold for marble or sulphur.


----------



## EvilDes

Sonic said:


> Will trade gold for marble or sulphur.


I've sent you 300 sulphur mate to help you on your way, but be aware you're faaaaaaaaar away from us all and it'll take a day to reach you!


----------



## Dopey

tbh if he wants to move to DWI its hardly worth building anything up at all, just get the basics and get your next island, move the capital to the new one and abandon the 1st one you started, that's what i would do


----------



## Stan

Still need marble again, will trade for anything

[85:85] DWorld DW
[89:49] DWorld 3 DW

I think i need a marble island


----------



## Affection to Detail

Stan said:


> Still need marble again, will trade for anything
> 
> [85:85] DWorld DW
> [89:49] DWorld 3 DW
> 
> I think i need a marble island


Stan, ask via the ingame message system, seems to get a faster response, that goes for everyone really.


----------



## Sonic

Dopey said:


> tbh if he wants to move to DWI its hardly worth building anything up at all, just get the basics and get your next island, move the capital to the new one and abandon the 1st one you started, that's what i would do


To move/get more towns i need to get a palace right?


----------



## Dopey

Yes so if you have 1 island and you want another you just have to build a GR (Governors Residence) to the same level (level 1)

then 2 islands GR level 2 palace level 2 etc to stop corruption


----------



## Stan

Affection to Detail said:


> Stan, ask via the ingame message system, seems to get a faster response, that goes for everyone really.


Some people might not be in the alliance yet so i usually ask in both places


----------



## Dopey

ALL non alliance members should have a DW after there name, if they have and we don't know them, then they are leeches and will be pillaged until they have nothing (group hug?)


----------



## skauldy

I need loads of wine just ran out :doublesho and could do with some stone . Have loads of wood and sulpher

Javios [32:67] Drogheda
Thanks


----------



## sanchez

I've got about 20,000 in Sulfer that i can trade......Need wine!!!!!!


----------



## sanchez

Still need wine urgently!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lee_1075

Im new to this game, and in need of marble badly. Unfortunately i cannot go further than 2 islands with my cargo ships and it looks like i cannot upgrade because of the lack of marble.

I´ve got wine.


----------



## skauldy

Urgently need wine marble and crystall . can trade with sulpher and gold . Help !!!!


----------



## Sonic

Kissaios [88:49] - Sonic DW

After wine, can trade for marble or crystal (will take a good 26 hours to ship locally as its from my original town)


----------



## Lee_1075

Sonic said:


> Kissaios [88:49] - Sonic DW
> 
> After wine, can trade for marble or crystal (will take a good 26 hours to ship locally as its from my original town)


Sent you some wine, i can only spare 100 units at the minute as i only have 200 units of wine on DW island. It should be enough to start out with. :thumb: , should reach you within 10 mins.
I haven't been on the DW island long either and my "wine" island is over 13 hrs away. :doublesho


----------



## alanjo99

Sonic said:


> Kissaios [88:49] - Sonic DW
> 
> After wine, can trade for marble or crystal (will take a good 26 hours to ship locally as its from my original town)


I've sent you some too - i'm bang next door to you on DW islands

Call it a moving in present


----------



## chr15barn3s

I need some Sulphur to buiild up my army. I can trade plenty of wood, wine, crystal or marble in exchange.


----------



## alanjo99

chr15barn3s said:


> I need some Sulphur to buiild up my army. I can trade plenty of wood, wine, crystal or marble in exchange.


What's your coordinates?


----------



## chr15barn3s

alanjo99 said:


> What's your coordinates?


Yorios[88:47] > Chrisborough3DW


----------



## alanjo99

chr15barn3s said:


> Yorios[88:47] > Chrisborough3DW


Can spare upto 1500 sulfur at the moment - could do with some crystal if you want to trade ?

Just let me know how much you need :thumb:


----------



## chr15barn3s

alanjo99 said:


> Can spare upto 1500 sulfur at the moment - could do with some crystal if you want to trade ?
> 
> Just let me know how much you need :thumb:


1500 is fine. Il send 1500 crystal. What are you co-ords?


----------



## alanjo99

chr15barn3s said:


> 1500 is fine. Il send 1500 crystal. What are you co-ords?


1500 Sulfur being loaded now

I'm next door on Keywios[88:48]Samples-r-us3DW

Cheers :thumb:


----------



## matmaxedout

anyone got some crystal, wine or marble going spare?? new to this and need to build up so i can join forces (i belive i need an embasy to do this) can share my wealth acroos to whoever needs it, i have wood,sulphur and gold??


----------



## Dopey

Mat you have at lest 2 people on your island who are inactive, start pillaging them, you just need a few troops if it is all for same island pillaging, off island pillaging you need trade ships


----------



## Evil Twin

In desperate need of crystal and marble can anyone help ?. My inactives only have wine and I have loads of that. World epsilon , island Paxaios, City Zaino8 co-ords 22:82


----------



## mark1319

Need some glass and marble, have plenty of gold as thats all I'm getting by pillaging one village so can pay LOL. Can also provide sulphur too.:thumb:

Daehuos[77:49] > Squaddy Town


----------



## Kev_mk3

ill trade what ever i bloody can - Hyhyos[46:33] > Kev_mk3 - DW


----------



## Kev_mk3

how do you trade?


----------



## Dopey

Guys i need glass for upgrades for this war, i have stone, wine, sulphur, wood, to swap or a mix if you like i need lots of crystal please!!!

send to:
Inaoios[89:49] SOB DW


----------



## Kev_mk3

i need crystal guys


----------



## ron burgandy

i have some crystal but need sulphur am san diego dw on 88 48


----------



## Dopey

you got the towns name right and the coordinates? mine is

Inaoios[89:49] > SOB DW

how much sulphur do you need? pm me in the game (then i can send it to your town/island)


----------



## MattB

I need some sulfur & marble. Anyone?


----------



## CharlyLou

can offer sulphur - what's your coords ? and how much do you want ?


----------



## MattB

Schayrios[59:40] > Mega city 1

200? cheers.


----------



## CharlyLou

i can't see you there mate. What world are you on ?


----------



## MattB

Delta


----------



## CharlyLou

I'm on Epsilon - can't send it sorry


----------



## MattB

ok no worries


----------



## Kev_mk3

i need wine and crystal Hyhyos[46:33] > Kev_mk3 - DW


----------



## Stan

MattB said:


> Delta


Epsilon is the place to be.


----------



## Dopey

Epsilon .COM...............NOT .org


----------



## matmaxedout

anyone help me out with sulphar please, i have marble/wood to trade

Ildoios[88:15] > Matmaxedout DW


----------



## CharlyLou

How much do ya want?


----------



## kk1966

matmaxedout said:


> anyone help me out with sulphar please, i have marble/wood to trade
> 
> Ildoios[88:15] > Matmaxedout DW


Ive sent 300 to help you out but its going to take 9 hours to get there.


----------



## matmaxedout

Krystal-Kleen said:


> Ive sent 300 to help you out but its going to take 9 hours to get there.


thanks:thumb:

how do i earn gold?????? my troops are all leaving as i cannot keep paying them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kev_mk3

i need wine and crystal Hyhyos[46:33] > Kev_mk3 - DW i have wood / stone to trade or ill even buy it as ive tons of coins


----------



## Sonic

What level warehouse i.e how much wine can you take mate?


----------



## Evil Twin

I need 500 wine and 1000 crystal can anyone help ? I have sulphur and marble to trade


----------



## matmaxedout

Sonic said:


> What level warehouse i.e how much wine can you take mate?


i have a level 5 wharehouse,

cheers


----------



## skauldy

Looking for some crystal,have wood,marble and wine to trade

87:47 lyeoos drogheda 2 DW


----------



## CharlyLou

How much glass do ya want ?

I would like marble in return, if that's okay?


----------



## skauldy

Just rang out of marble and need sulpher,have loads of crystal,wine and wood . Anyone want to trade 

87:47 lyeoos drogheda DW


----------



## Vyker

Sorry to bring this thread back from the dead.

But I just started playing this and it seems good fun 

I've got loads of sulphur and am willing to trade 500 units for 200 crystal, 200 marble and 100 wine, or there abouts!

Sackyos[79:62] > Chiswick

Thanks


----------



## handicap7

Could someone please update me on how Stupidmonkfish's incoming attack is going on?
I can view DW on the web at work but not Ikariam, i have 100 boats going to aid him and i can't pull them back if any issues arise.
However i would be able to give my log in details to our diplomat if needed!!
Thanks Simon


----------



## ForexOnlineTrue

VIDEOS included - Forex trading
"Something Fantastic" happens every day at the same time, to the same stock index... free forex signals that will make you rich! forex capital

Karl Dittmann (Germany) - 30 years of trading experience forex accounts If you learn the one hidden secret which is repeated daily for years, you will make an incredible profit! forex tutorials 
One single stock index trade within 15 minutes of the market pening is all you need! forex currency trading What if you knew a trading secret so simple, yet so powerful, that anyone could use to profit from the Stock market even without experience. All You need is to trade Single Stock Index - 15 minutes at the opening. 30-50 ticks daily can be yours! forex trading system This is Guaranteed! mini forex trading 
There is no way to lose money! acm forex 
Forget Indicators and stock trading guides! forex profits 
There is "something" which happens every day at the same time with the same Stock Index...! forex forum This is when you can make real money! forex investing 
It is absolutely possible to have 9 or even 10 winning trades out of 10...

All you need is to know the secret and exact trading algorithm. The secret can be used for some other major stocks too! forex books

This Secret Will Completely Change Your Life! forex spot The System is 100% mechanical and doesn't need any tech indicators or other tech materials... scalping forex it can be used by anyone... even beginners.

Newbies will like the simplicity while experts will like the ease of use and amazing stock index trading idea .... forex market It is a complete plug and play system can be used by any people even without any experience of Stock indices trading! forex boker All You need is the idea and the exact plug-n-play trading algorithm. forex commentary

Finally, these unbelievable trading secret are available to the public for the first time ever. forex trade signal This method have the potential to completely change your life. learn forex trading 100% Mechanical system, which have been hidden for years, known to only a group of Wealthy Trading Elite! forex rates

Join us know... forex alert I guarantee once you read and apply for our method - you will never look back, and never want to use any other trading Stock market system! forex futures wow gold warcraft gold


----------



## buckas

i think i've entered another planet - what the fudge is everyone on about?


----------

